# Jennings & Griffin draw knife



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I drove to a popular flea market today. One of my purchases is a 9in blade Jennings & Griffin drawknife. It had been cleaned up, but still have a very bad paint job on the handles.

The price was $15. I felt decent price for the condition of the blade, overlooking the awful paint job on the handles. I think the red paint covered factory paint. May have been dark grey, or blue grey.









I had to strip off this paint.









I purchased this to use to clean bark, etc, off log sections for turning.

I would ideally like to replace the handles, slight cracks in these due to the age.

Anyone familiar with J&G drawknife design who can advise what is involved in replacing the handles.

Looks to me like they are riveted on the ends. Perhaps not practical to replace the handles.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a sweet deal Dave. 
Don't know much about that one, but looks well made. Nice clean up job.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing particular to that draw knife but they are pretty much all the same - some have tangs that extend all the way through the handle so basically an iron rivet where the end is smashed or folded to expand it and hold it.

Others only have tapered tangs jammed into round holes. To see which one tap the handle down, if it tightens the rivet on the end then the tang goes through and would have to be filed down and then drawn out to refit the new handles. 

Easy peasy cool ranch cheesy.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a nice deal. Somewhere, a Christmas elf is crying though......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> That's a nice deal. Somewhere, a Christmas elf is crying though......


:laughing: "You must be a South Pole Elf!"


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I will follow this as I have an old pair of hedge trimmers somewhere that once belonged to my grandfather. My nana was gonna chuck em as the handles were a little worse for wear


----------

